# Audi A4 B7 2.0 tdi front brake questions



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Long story but In search of an expert. 

Audi A4 B7 TDI(German spec)

The front brakes were recently replaced with Zimmerman discs because originals were worn. I drive on the Autobahn everyday and the Zimmermann started to have some fading when I brake at speeds in excess of 200KPH and sometimes less. 

My front brakes are 288mm. So I called up ECS and told them about my problems and asked for a solution to the fading. They recommend the I upgrade to the B7 S4 brakes. I then reminded him that I have 288mm discs. Will my calipers fit this upgrade? He said yes. 

He said I should order this kit:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B7_A4-FWD-2.0T/Braking/Big_Brake_OEM/ES6241/

With these pads:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B7_A4-FWD-2.0T/Braking/Pads/ES10261/

For some reason I dont think this will fit. I believe I will need a different caliper. 

Anyone have any advice/suggestions or know if the ECS rep was correct? 

Here is a pic of the car:


----------

